# Major study shows vaping is less harmful than smoking for your heart



## Lawrence A (11/12/19)

https://www.health24.com/Medical/St...armful-than-smoking-for-your-heart-20191204-2

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (11/12/19)

A major news outlet have something good to say about vaping?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

